# AnyBody Used ICICI Internet Banking



## Manshahia (Jan 21, 2007)

I hav subscribed to interent banking of ICICI.
They Gave me a transaction password and login password but didnt gave me a user Id.
Wat to do now??
How can i login into my account?


----------



## pra_2006 (Jan 21, 2007)

user id is your CUST ID check it in ur ICICI BANK WELCOME KIT


----------



## sakumar79 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yes... There is a small slip (postcard size) in your welcome kit that gives a gist of info you will need incl. user ID for logging into the net account. Check this slip.

Arun


----------



## Manshahia (Jan 21, 2007)

Yeah i hav got it.
Thnx guys.
Problem Solved.


----------

